

ASK HN: Slight Career Change - code_devil

I am working as a QA Test/Automation Engineer in a Networking Company since ~2yrs, I'am now planning to move to a Web2.0 or Web App Company like Google, Facebook, LinkedIn as an Apps Developer. How/What should I prepare for the interview ?
======
lacker
Make sure you can reverse a linked list in C++.

~~~
tlrobinson
And know the differences (in structure and operation speeds) between arrays,
linked lists, hash tables, etc.

~~~
code_devil
Yes, I have started to brush up on those. I came out of school 2 yrs ago.

------
shutter
What are your skills? (What programming technologies do you know?)

~~~
code_devil
I have programmed in C,C++,Java,Assembly. I also have some knowledge on
PHP,Perl,Python. I am actually enjoying Python.

------
gaius
The way for a tester to move into development is to a) have a lot of
experience writing automated tests and b) to have a reputation for writing bug
reports that let developers quickly locate and fix problems.

------
sarvesh
Choose one of the web frameworks RoR, web.py or Cappuccino and write something
cool on your own. Something small enough to show your future employers that
you can write good software. It would help you to make the transition and also
gives companies confidence that you are capable of making this career change.

~~~
code_devil
I am actually playing with Django. What project would you call small enough to
show to a prospective employee ?

~~~
sarvesh
Your could write your own blog, since your were in QA something related to
that like a web application to view continious integration status or test
results, a web app to show what web 2.0 sites are up or down.

Write down a few requirements for what you plan to do if you end up having
more than 10 requirements for the project choose another.

